# Bait Boat



## Bridgette419 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is the bait boat still out there..??? haven't been out, last time was labor day...just wondering...planning a trip this weekend...


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

He was this weekend


----------



## Bridgette419 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks....I'm going to try it this weekend


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What is up with the weather? Does not look encouraging again this weekend.


----------

